# Activate Arc between Pioneer HTZ212BD and LG LW5700



## coolboy (Aug 25, 2012)

Hi all, i need some help on how to activate ARC on my Pioneer Home Theatre HTZ-212BD with my LG 3D TV 47LW5700. My Home Theatre(HT) have two HDMI Input and already fully occupied. Now i want to occupy my TV's HDMI Input 2-4 (Input 1 connected to HT for ARC using HDMI 1.4 cable). I cant seem to detect any device at Simplink as i have already Turn ON ARC, Turn OFF TV Speaker, switch to PCM mode but how do i sync it with the Pioneer HT. In my HT, i can only detect HDMI IN1, HDMI IN2, Optical, AUX, FM and Portable. It seems like the only option for me to receive the Audio from component connected to TV's HDMI 2-4 is to connect an Optical cable to HT but i thought the point of ARC is to eliminate the use of Optical cables :scratch: . Can someone enlighten me? Thanks :sn:


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't own a Pioneer AVR, but my guess is that ARC is "Automatic Room Correction;" I doubt that it has anything to do with getting rid of wires. I can't find much info on the web, but I did see that it's an "all-in-one" (aka HTiaB) system.

I think that the problem may be that you need to "tell" the TV to activate the HDMI input; on most sets HDMI 1 and 2 are automatically activated; other inputs are selectable and must be activated in the menu. If you go to set-up or input in the TV's menu, you may find that input 3 or 4 is set to component or composite. Try selecting HDMI, and that should get any on-screen info from the Pioneer.

BTW-is there any reason that you aren't using HDMI 1? If the Pioneer has any HDMI inputs your best bet would be to route everything through the AVR and then simply connect an HDMI from the Pioneer's output to HDMI 1 input on the TV.

I hope that this helps; please let us know if you still have questions.


----------



## coolboy (Aug 25, 2012)

wgmontgomery said:


> I don't own a Pioneer AVR, but my guess is that ARC is "Automatic Room Correction;" I doubt that it has anything to do with getting rid of wires. I can't find much info on the web, but I did see that it's an "all-in-one" (aka HTiaB) system.
> 
> I think that the problem may be that you need to "tell" the TV to activate the HDMI input; on most sets HDMI 1 and 2 are automatically activated; other inputs are selectable and must be activated in the menu. If you go to set-up or input in the TV's menu, you may find that input 3 or 4 is set to component or composite. Try selecting HDMI, and that should get any on-screen info from the Pioneer.
> 
> ...


Hi wgmontgomery, thanks for the reply but ARC actually stands for AUDIO RETURN CHANNEL. My Pioneer is the AVR from the Home Theater In a Box system and it is connected to the TV's HDMI Input 1. My Pioneer HT receiver has 2 HDMI Input which is already been used up and now i want to connect my components to the TV's HDMI Input 2-4. My problem is the HT receiver does not output the audio from components connected to TV's HDMI Input 2-4 but both devices support ARC and i connected both with HDMI 1.4 cable. Hope someone can help.


----------



## wgmontgomery (Jun 9, 2011)

You may need to change audio modes on the TV to "pass through" or similar. :scratch:

So you are actually referring to HDMI ARC. Pioneer calls their auto room correction MCACC; I should have caught that. Sorry.

I'll see if I can find more info, but the problem I've always found with HDMI's return channel is that you can't get audio input from an output. In other words, when you use HDMI out on an AVR to an input on the TV, there's no way for audio to get back to the AVR because the HDMI is connected to an _out_put. Then again, I haven't really played with it much.

If I'm not following you and your needs, my apologies. As I stated, I'll take a look on the web and see if I can find more info.


----------

